# Question about silver recovery from soft part of the keybd



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello, please help me regarding this part of the computer keyboard and the one flat connector next to it. Can i recover silver and gold from these ?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2008)

Amhon,

Please use the forum search function for 'silver keyboard' by author lazersteve

I have previously posted complete information with yield data.

Steve


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Strange, I just typed in "silver keyboard" and Lazersteve and did not see the post mentioned. I know I read it before, where's it at?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2008)

The quotes are not required, and you must dot the second radio search option 'search for all terms'.

Lastly put my handle 'lazersteve' in the author box.

Steve


----------

